# front hitch on a 06 dodge ram



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

got a hitch for my ram thru my fater inlaw 
= free but new called manuf. they said it was the right one but there are no holes in my frame were they are saying there should be there are not any at all in the front part of the frame 
i would have to cut slots and drill holes =pain in butt
if i had it welded would every thing be just fine 
i plan on never taking it off anyways 
how about some in put 
thanks


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i dunno but mine used the holes from the tow hooks simply take them off then hold the rec up and then put the hooks back on but this one was custom made in wanchees at harbour welding


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*hitch*

I put one on a 3500 06 ram and They had to do some drilling.


----------

